# Bristol



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Can anybody point me in the direction of good coffee near Bristol Temple Meads or the county court?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

In fact BTM might be better.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Harts Bakery - come of the station and go left lòok for some iron stairs going down, then head right and look for it an old arch..


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Thanks much!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Great shout @Tewdric. What a fantastic place!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Just bump this, I am in around the Coach station tomorrow. What's the closest coffee place, take in mind I have only 20 mins haha


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Went to Full Court Press.


----------



## naio (Mar 28, 2019)

Tewdric said:


> Harts Bakery - come of the station and go left lòok for some iron stairs going down, then head right and look for it an old arch..


I second Harts Bakery, It's the best around Temple Meads.

Also make sure to get some of their amazing sourdough bread


----------



## AlanB1976 (Jul 16, 2019)

Just went to Harts. First place I've been in where they weigh their dose.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Little bump in Bristol today so will try Harts.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Food is good flat white very poor like a milky brew.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Jony said:


> Food is good flat white very poor like a milky brew.


I've never considered Harts to be a 'speciality' coffee shop but I think a lot of people just like what they do. I haven't tried it, but fancy coffee didn't seem to be the main focus when I went there... so I didn't bother. Nice food though.

I guess if the barista is keen, then it still could be amazing. You could say that about many places of course. There are speciality coffee shops in Bristol of course. Haven't tried those either...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Harts bakery is a bakery and a very good one. I'd be surprised if great coffee was much of a focus but I had a nice coffee from there, an americano using extract coffee Dr Strangelove.

Anyone got some good recommendations for Bristol who do specialise in great coffee? I'd like to compare what I'm making to people who know what they're doing. People who take pride over every shot!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Full Court Press. Forgot the other one because not been to it. Harts was terrible


----------

